# help needed to configure a heavy duty gaming pc!!!!



## logichost (Jan 15, 2011)

hi guys,

I am willing to buy a gaming pc in 2nd week of next month. plz help me out selecting good component for my pc. thanks in advance .
guys help me building an excellent future proof gaming rig.


1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)

A:Gaming and heavy multitasking,photo and video editing and many engineering applications.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?

A:yeah i m open to alternate ideas.all i want is performance and reliability.

3. What is your MAX budget?

A:my maximum budget is around 46k.

4. Planning to overclock?

A:sure.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?

A:windows 7 and some linux distros.

6. How much hard drive space is needed?

A:anything in b/w 500gb-1tb.

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.

A:1600x1200 or 1080p anything will suffice. and i would prefer a screen size 21in or above.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)

A:6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

A:yeah, i have built one basic rig 2 years ago. but this will be done by an assembler.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?

A:next month(february) around its second week.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?

A:yeah, i am looking for future proof configurations.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.

A:i want to include everything necessary.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?

A:i live in panchkula and its very close to chandigarh. and yeah i can buy it from nehru place new delhi.


14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary

A:guyz, plz suggest everything best possible.

somebody plzzzzzzzzz reply !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 15, 2011)

Better wait for a few days for Sandybridge to be widely available.Bump this thread somewhere at the last week of this month!!


----------



## logichost (Jan 15, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Better wait for a few days for Sandybridge to be widely available.Bump this thread somewhere at the last week of this month!!



thanks for reply.....

can you tell me the current prices of intel sandy bridge processors available in market.and will processors be cheaper next month.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

intel core i5 2500k will be perfect for you. wait for its release in india. currently we know prices of i5 2400 and 2300 which are locked and cant be overclocked thus.


----------



## logichost (Jan 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> intel core i5 2500k will be perfect for you. wait for its release in india. currently we know prices of i5 2400 and 2300 which are locked and cant be overclocked thus.



it means i can buy a sandy bridge config.
it would be great but what about amd going with amd.

people say that amd's are a great value for money and very nice for gaming.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

sandybridge are currently best.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

from Op's needs, if he spends ~18k on processor + Mobo (SB) 
8k on monitor (Full HD)
5k in ram + HDD (4Gb + 1Tb)
5k in Cabby + PSU (NZXT + VX450W)
5k in speaker, keyboard mouse & UPS, rest left is just 5-6k for graphics card. even under best scenario the avl balance for graphics card will be 8k.

@jassy, what to do next? SB + a 5k graphics card? i think you got my point.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

I think u right sam. Then our vfm amd  if he will oc.


----------



## logichost (Jan 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sandybridge are currently best.



yeah they are best but will it be possible to buy it under 46k?

and what you guys are talking about i did'nt really get you.
Could you plz explain

and i would be grateful if anyone can suggest me a pc hardware store in chandigarh or ambala where i can buy parts.

and plz tell me will it be possible to buy sandy bridge pc under 50k with good gfx .
I think i can extend my budget .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

U need UPS?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> I think u right sam. Then our vfm amd  if he will oc.



actually the problem is budget. under 50k, getting a fast card (he wants gaming) & a fast processor (SB) is very very difficult. either compromise on monitor & cut down on ram or get a lowend (Intel Original) mobo with 2k PSU. that way SB is possible but neither is recommended.



logichost said:


> and what you guys are talking about i did'nt really get you.
> Could you plz explain



read what i told to jassy.



logichost said:


> and i would be grateful if anyone can suggest me a pc hardware store in chandigarh or ambala where i can buy parts.



forget Chandigarh & visit SMC in Nehru Place, Delhi. 



logichost said:


> and plz tell me will it be possible to buy sandy bridge pc under 50k with good gfx .
> I think i can extend my budget .



lets see.


----------



## logichost (Jan 15, 2011)

i think i dont need ups cuz i already hav one.

@sam
nehru place is ok.
But what do ya think , is it likely to fall prices in nxt month.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

i5-2400 + Intel DH67BL 15.5k (least recommended, else forget Intel)
2X2Gb DDR3 from Corsair @ 2.4k
WDC 500Gb Blue @ 1.8k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.2k (mayn't be avl at SMC)
--no DVD writer--
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
--no speaker--
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Logitech Keyboard-mouse @ 0.6k
-------------------------------------------------------
*TOTAL:* 34.8k & get HD6850 from Sapphire @ 10.5k.

so total is appx 46k. but neither that motherboard or that PSU is suggested in such a costly config.

*PS*: the prices are approx only. expect total price to be 200-300 more on the final config. so will be within your budget, provided no item is changed.



logichost said:


> i think i dont need ups cuz i already hav one.



if the UPS is a local one (Enlova, IBall, Zebronics), sell it out. won't be able handle the new rig's load & will give 1min backup.



logichost said:


> @sam
> nehru place is ok.
> But what do ya think , is it likely to fall prices in nxt month.



price won't come down but cheaper motherboards should be available. processor price will stay the same. so expect total price to come down by 300-500 bucks.


----------



## logichost (Jan 15, 2011)

these are current market prices , wont they fall till nxt month?

what if you suggest an amd based rig? Wont it be cheaper? But i think it wont be as much powerfull.
And what abt having a low res screen?
Means, i am fine with a hd 5770
if budget is not enough.

and plz correct me if i m wrong.
Cuz u guys know better.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 15, 2011)

It would be nice if you can tell exactly what apps you will be using.....

How do you really prioritize things, is gaming the top priority ? You could get away with a decent phenom 2 quad,save some 5k odd on that and invest in a better gpu, but that is if you dont mind waiting a few more minutes while rendering....

In gaming at 1080p, P2 Quad+ 6950 1GB(if it he can wait for it) > SB+ 6850...

waiting for critics to pour in ! 

oh wait...how much is a 1055T? 7.5k or 8k?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 15, 2011)

^^Neither!!Its 8.5k.Its the cheapest online price at theitwares.And I agree with you : Why overshoot the budget by going for SB for a gaming rig?A decent enough processor with s beefier GPU should be the primary concern for a gaming rig, within the budget ofcourse.No point getting SB & a weak card.I think those who have the budget for SB it makes sense or if they are ready to wait for the prices to come down(only God knows when thats gonna happen).


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

logichost said:


> these are current market prices , wont they fall till nxt month?
> 
> what if you suggest an amd based rig? Wont it be cheaper? But i think it wont be as much powerfull.
> And what abt having a low res screen?
> ...



the platform is just launched (or going to). so obviously no reduction in price for next 2-3months (until AMD produce a magic chip that can make pants of Intel wet). so expect prices to be same or even more if you buy from other shops.

with AMD, you'll get a less powerful chip with a much faster card. so answer rajan's question. which is more important Game or productivity?



rajan1311 said:


> In gaming at 1080p, P2 Quad+ 6950 1GB(if it he can wait for it) > SB+ 6850...
> 
> waiting for critics to pour in !



i agree with you. PII X4 + HD6950 (unlock to 6970) > SB i5 + 6850 (which can't be unlocked SADLY).



ssb1551 said:


> I think those who have the budget for SB it makes sense or if they are ready to wait for the *prices to come down*(only God knows when thats gonna happen).



6months?


----------



## deep92 (Jan 15, 2011)

if you want to go with amd then you might like this configuration...
amd 965-7900
gigabyte ga 880ga ud3h-9000
g skill ripjaws 1600-3600
corsair 550vx-4750
cooler master elite 335-1800
wd green 500gb-1750
samsung b2030-6000
amd hd 6850-11000
creative m4500-2100

exactly-47900

all prices from smc international online-nehru place
you might get a bargain if you go and talk there.

now if you want to save on graphic card you can go for hd 5770-8000
and use those extra 3000 on  a good case..
by the way cm 335 is also a good case


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 15, 2011)

^^How about going for a cheaper MoBo & a 22" monitor??
My options for MoBo :
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H - 4.8k
ECS 885GM A2 - 4.3k
MSI 880GMA-E45 - 5.4k

and monitor : Benq G2220HD - 7.3k


----------



## logichost (Jan 15, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> It would be nice if you can tell exactly what apps you will be using.....
> 
> How do you really prioritize things, is gaming the top priority ? You could get away with a decent phenom 2 quad,save some 5k odd on that and invest in a better gpu, but that is if you dont mind waiting a few more minutes while rendering....
> 
> ...



if i talk about priority then i would like to go with productivy. And apps i will be using are adobe cs5,orcad,autocad, some compilers and vm's. 
But what if we opt for a decent res monitor.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 15, 2011)

^^Well in that case SB is the way to go cause all the above apps are CPU intensive.Then you gotta compromise on the GPU.


----------



## logichost (Jan 15, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Neither!!Its 8.5k.Its the cheapest online price at theitwares.And I agree with you : Why overshoot the budget by going for SB for a gaming rig?A decent enough processor with s beefier GPU should be the primary concern for a gaming rig, within the budget ofcourse.No point getting SB & a weak card.I think those who have the budget for SB it makes sense or if they are ready to wait for the prices to come down(only God knows when thats gonna happen).



if i want sandy bridge rig than exatly whats the minimum budget for it.



ssb1551 said:


> ^^Neither!!Its 8.5k.Its the cheapest online price at theitwares.And I agree with you : Why overshoot the budget by going for SB for a gaming rig?A decent enough processor with s beefier GPU should be the primary concern for a gaming rig, within the budget ofcourse.No point getting SB & a weak card.I think those who have the budget for SB it makes sense or if they are ready to wait for the prices to come down(only God knows when thats gonna happen).



if i want sandy bridge rig than exatly whats the minimum budget for it.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 15, 2011)

minimum budget for your sb would go to around 55k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.7k
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.3k
Sapphire HD6870 @ 13.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
CM USP100 @ 3k
Dell ST2220L @ 8.5k

Total - 48.7k


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

deep92 said:


> if you want to go with amd then you might like this configuration...
> amd 965-7900
> gigabyte ga 880ga ud3h-9000
> g skill ripjaws 1600-3600
> ...



looking at this config i can only say, WTH !!!

whats wrong in that config:
1. super costly board.
2. costly ram (which is basically useless cause AMD's memory controller isn't good enough).
3. higher rated PSU. not needed.
4. Power saver HDD.
5. costly speakers.



logichost said:


> if i talk about priority then i would like to go with productivy. And apps i will be using are adobe cs5,orcad,autocad, some compilers and vm's.
> But what if we opt for a decent res monitor.



than no to Phenom II X4. either SB or if AMD, than Phenom II X6 but seriously not worth it.



deep92 said:


> minimum budget for your sb would go to around 55k.



on what grounds are you saying it? a *barebone *SB PC will cost roughly 25k, maybe less


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd suggest the following for AMD - 

AMD phenom II X6 1090t @ 11k (balance of gaming and productivity)
Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H @ 5.5k
2*2 GB DDR3 1333MHz Kingston @ 2.5k
WD Caviar blue 500GB @ 1.8k
Corsair VX 450 @ 3.7k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
BenQ G2220HD @ 7.5k/Dell ST2220L @ 9K
MSI HD 6850 @ 10.5k
Razer K+M combo @ 2.2k (for gaming)
DVD Writer @ 1k
Total 48.8/50.3k (Speakers of OP's choice)

BTW if buying from SMC, you may not be able to get VX450 and caviar blue 500GB (when i went to purchase my rig they said that VX 450 is being discontinued so they havn't got it and caviar blue is in huge demand so i had to settle for seagate for my rig).


> Originally Posted by *Sam.Shab*
> i5-2400 + Intel DH67BL 15.5k (least recommended, else forget Intel)
> 2X2Gb DDR3 from Corsair @ 2.4k
> WDC 500Gb Blue @ 1.8k
> ...


SMC keeps FSP. I went there today and they were selling fsp saga to someone.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

Cybertonic SNB is better than x6 even in multithreaded apps!


----------



## logichost (Jan 15, 2011)

if we take a look at benchmarks than sb cpu's are great and 2500k is a loot cuz its estimated price will be abt 11k.
So i want to stick with 2500k and a p67 mobo even if i hav to compromise on gfx.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.7k
> Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
> Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.3k
> Sapphire HD6870 @ 13.5k
> ...



what is the price of a p67 mobo and we can save 3k on a 6850 .
And what abt buying a cheaper ups and a low res screen.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.7k
> Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
> Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.3k
> Sapphire HD6870 @ 13.5k
> ...



cant we save some money on a cheaper gfx ,ups and low res screen.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

Since u have made ur mind for 2500k wait for its official india release.


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

ok then i have to wait 
till intel announces 2500k in india.

@jaskanwar , what do you think , will i be able to buy entire rig under 50k


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

I want to say something on this. Anybody going for a fast gpu like a 6950 or gtx 570 or higher, should not sacrifice on the cpu completely. Athlon 2 x3's ,x4's and cheaper i3's are somewhat inadequate for these. There should be a balance between both ends.

So a person going for these gpu's should consider higher phenom2 x4's, i5 7 series or phenom 2 x6 processors atleast. The newer sandybridge cpu's are in fact highly recommended owing to the amazing performance they offer. So some money also has to be spent on a cpu rather than on a gpu only. Currently i5 2400 ,2500 and 2600 are terrific gaming processors and will utilise faster cards to the fullest.

Thats my take on this. Lets see what others comment.


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

@vickybat, i want a faster cpu like intel core i5 2500k and for it i can sacrifice a little on gfx card.
if we think abt 5770 ,it is'nt really bad after some overclocking it will be able to perform better. plz correct me if i m wrong.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^dont worry..i will try my best to fit a 2500k in your budget. lets see


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^^dont worry..i will try my best to fit a 2500k in your budget. lets see



thanks buddy


----------



## asingh (Jan 16, 2011)

Anything above or equal a 5850 is enough these days for full HD gaming. Unless we get new consoles and the game changes. Be careful while buying a real high end GPU. For sure do not go sub-par with PSU and motherboard. They are the cruz and core. CPU / GPU / RAM can be changed when ever one wishes.


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

@asingh
thanks for advice buddy


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

if you dont need a ups - 

Intel Core i5 2500K @ 11.5k (supposed)
P67 Motherboard @ 10k (supposed)
Corsair DDR3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB @ 2.3
Sapphire HD6850 @ 10.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Dell ST2220L @ 8.5k

Total - 50k

if UPS is needed. get APC 800VA @ 3.5k. change the GPU to HD5770 then.


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> if you dont need a ups -
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500K @ 11.5k (supposed)
> P67 Motherboard @ 10k (supposed)
> ...




its a great config and we can save some bucks on benq lcd.

 tell me if dell st2220l is better than benq 21.5in full hd monitor.

the only problem with 5770 is it isnt future proof. am i right?
but can it play current high end games on high settings.
and won't be there an added effect of having a 2500k cpu in the rig?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

better gpu will make more difference. 
about monitor let somebody else reply.


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

@jaskanwar

ok

how abt this-----

Intel Core i5 2500K @ 11.5k (supposed)
P67 Motherboard @ 10k (supposed)
Corsair DDR3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 2GB @ 1.3k
Sapphire HD5770 @ 8.2k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
ups @3.5k

total 50k
plz comment on this.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

Dell st2220l is a bit better than the benq. Since its edge led lit, you will see superior brightness and contrast levels. Really worth the money.

Save up and go for sapphire 6850 toxic edition. My suggestion is to wait for gtx 560's release. This will allow the prices of 6870 and 6850 to come down even further. Make a purchase decision then.

Scrap the 5770 as it will reach EOL soon.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2011)

why run after a fast processor with a odd combo of monitor + GPU? whats really wrong in i5 2400 other than it can't b OC'd? i5 2400 will allow OP to get a 22'' + HD6850 (HD5770 isn't suited for Full HD gaming) & so everything wil b in balance. 

well in the end its OP's choice what he want but he'll end up paying close to or over 55k for a machine that can't run games in FULL HD within a year's time.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> why run after a fast processor with a odd combo of monitor + GPU? whats really wrong in i5 2400 other than it can't b OC'd? i5 2400 will allow OP to get a 22'' + HD6850 (HD5770 isn't suited for Full HD gaming) & so everything wil b in balance.
> 
> well in the end its OP's choice what he want but he'll end up paying close to or over 55k for a machine that can't run games in FULL HD within a year's time.



I didn't say anything about the i5 2400 but the other cheaper alternatives from the company & competition. 

For example athon 2 x3 + gtx 570 or athlon 2 x4 + 6970 or i3 540 + gtx 580.

Such configs should be avoided. Not a good option to save up on cpu and add a fast card like the ones mentioned above.

For op, i5 2400 + 6850/6870 is a great option. Even the topend caymans and fermi's will do fine cause the 2400 is fast enough removing any worries concerned for bottlenecks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

Sammy i mentioned it as it was op choice.

Logichost its bad to feed a high end proc. with 2gb ram.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 16, 2011)

@ Sam.Shab-i know the configuration i gave was a bit costly and many of the components were highly costly.
->but according to the reviews on the motherboard on newegg i suggested that motherboard,as it would last longer.
->i suggested the psu because it is a corsair.he wouldn't have to buy a new psu afterwards if wants to xfire another 6850.
->the speakers are really good for ther price.

and about SB->
logichost wants to overclock his cpu which means:-
he has to buy a good & stable p67 board.the p67's are meant for overclockers.the h67 boards are good for overclcoking but mainly the intel hd graphics.and he also needs a good intel k series cpu's as they have more overclocking capabilities.

i really suggested the rig according to my knowledge.as of i am a new to the pc componenets.i really don't know much.


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Dell st2220l is a bit better than the benq. Since its edge led lit, you will see superior brightness and contrast levels. Really worth the money.
> 
> Save up and go for sapphire 6850 toxic edition. My suggestion is to wait for gtx 560's release. This will allow the prices of 6870 and 6850 to come down even further. Make a purchase decision then.
> 
> Scrap the 5770 as it will reach EOL soon.



most probably its not gonna happen till next month.
and anyway i have to wait till mid february. ok i'll make a purchase dicsion then.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Cybertonic SNB is better than x6 even in multithreaded apps!



I know that. I was just suggesting a good compromise between performance and price. He saves 5k on the motherboard with it. If OP really wants SB and at least 6850, he'll have to wait for price drops.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2011)

@jassy & vicky, i told that to OP. who just wants best of everything. which is really not possible. also unavailability of cheaper motherboard at time of buying may show its own effects (SMC mayn't have stock).



deep92 said:


> @ Sam.Shab-i know the configuration i gave was a bit costly and many of the components were highly costly.
> ->but according to the reviews on the motherboard on newegg i suggested that motherboard,as it would last longer.
> ->i suggested the psu because it is a corsair.he wouldn't have to buy a new psu afterwards if wants to xfire another 6850.
> ->the speakers are really good for ther price.



actually the extra money spending in the system provided by you won't bring any extra performance. 

about the board, all boards will last 5yrs (if taken care by owner). & nowadays almost everyone upgrade their system by 5yrs (cheaper H/W & excellent performance).

yes, the PSU was good but than again he was good with a VX450W. for quality or really good performance he should opt for TX or HX series.



deep92 said:


> and about SB->
> logichost wants to overclock his cpu which means:-
> he has to buy a good & stable p67 board.the p67's are meant for overclockers.the h67 boards are good for overclcoking but mainly the intel hd graphics.and he also needs a good intel k series cpu's as they have more overclocking capabilities.



he can't. a OC'ble SB proccy + a good P67 board will unstable the whole rig. he'll end up with a slow card & maybe a 22" monitor. in the end, he'll need to sacrifice gaming. 

also if he wants to OC, a good HSF is needed. will K-series proccy ship with the new HSF as shown in AnandTech's review? if yes, than he can save 2-3k from it.



deep92 said:


> i really suggested the rig according to my knowledge.as of i am a new to the pc componenets.i really don't know much.



the rig was good but only by 2010's standard. now with SB, that rig only looks overpriced.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

^sammy the SNB dont need a separate hsf for oc. at low profile previous gen intel cooler they can run at 4.5ghz and cool. i know the test labs use open cabbies but atleast in good ones like gamma and 430 it can be done to 3.8 or so without worries IMO. 

@cybertonic. - 
if you look at my previous suggestion, i had mentioned 2400 + 6870!!!!


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Sammy i mentioned it as it was op choice.
> 
> Logichost its bad to feed a high end proc. with 2gb ram.




@ jassy ,
if we dont have any way around i5 2500k then just leave it 
,cant we buy something else with promising performance for us.
plz reply if anybody got any idea bout that.?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

i think i mentioned 2400 + 6870. very balanced IMO.


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i think i mentioned 2400 + 6870. very balanced IMO.



yeah its a balanced IMO and and currently its only one that can assimilated in this budget.
plz someone tell me what would be the exact prices of 2500k in india and price of a good p67 mobo.

anyone got any idea about releasing date of i5 2500k in india.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2011)

i agree with asingh post

@OP
do u really wanna go for SB
coz' u can still get awesome setup if u choose AMD without sacrificing a faster GPU


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> i agree with asingh post
> 
> @OP
> do u really wanna go for SB
> coz' u can still get awesome setup if u choose AMD without sacrificing a faster GPU



ok agree, plz post your suggestions.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2011)

first of all
how much time can u wait?


----------



## deep92 (Jan 16, 2011)

amd 1055-8500
gigabyte ga 880gma ud2h-5000
g skill 1333 4gb-3000
corsair 450vx-3750
cooler master elite 335-1800
wd green 500gb-1750
samsung b2230n-8000
amd hd 6850-11000

all for 42800.

about SB they would be roughly starting from 12000 or so and a good p67 board will cost you from 8000-10000.


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

i hav something less than a month from now.

suggest me what do you think will be best for me under my budget.



deep92 said:


> amd 1055-8500
> gigabyte ga 880gma ud2h-5000
> g skill 1333 4gb-3000
> corsair 450vx-3750
> ...



ok than i will be lookig at this if i will not be able to buy a sandy bridge rig.
thanxxxx dude

@ jassy 
bro ,watcha say abt deep99 config.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2011)

amd 1055-8500
MSI 890gx-6500
g skill 1333 4gb-2600
corsair 550vx-4700
NZXT gamma-2000
wd blue 500gb-1900
samsung b2230n-8000
amd hd 6850-10500

all under 45k


----------



## deep92 (Jan 16, 2011)

the best thing to do is to wait.it will always be beneficial to you rather than crying after a month to think that it would have been better to wait.

it would take around a week or so for the new intel chips to be launched according to me waiting for a little time is no harm.


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

deep92 said:


> the best thing to do is to wait.it will always be beneficial to you rather than crying after a month to think that it would have been better to wait.
> 
> it would take around a week or so for the new intel chips to be launched according to me waiting for a little time is no harm.



ok i am waiting for a month.but may be could'nt delay any further.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2011)

logichost said:


> ok i am waiting for a month.but may be could'nt delay any further.



ok..if that suits u..

and if u ever go for AMD setup with 8xx board
remember to go for MSI/ECS/ASUS
go for gigabyte if u dont have any plans to add a big gfx card or more than 3 hdd and DVD rom 
bcoz i have seen that when a big gfx card (something like 6870 size) is added ,it covers up 2 sata ports on the mobo
and these cant be used even with the help of "T" connectors
so that means u left with 3 open ports


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ok..if that suits u..
> 
> and if u ever go for AMD setup with 8xx board
> remember to go for MSI/ECS/ASUS
> ...



ok but where does an amd 1055t based rig with good mobo stands in comparison to a current intel  i5 760 based rig.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2011)

logichost said:


> ok but where does an amd 1055t based rig with good mobo stands in comparison to a current intel  i5 760 based rig.



look there will be always some performance difference between AMD and INTEL
but IMO AMD beats the crap out of intel in Performance/price ratio

today u get i5 760 rig and tomorrow it will be obsolete
try to understand the point

u asked for sub 50k rig
and i just assembled a sub 45k rig which will be far more better than sub 45k intel rig

u saved 5k that can be used somewhere else that u can think of


----------



## deep92 (Jan 16, 2011)

^+1..


----------



## logichost (Jan 16, 2011)

ok i got you,
but will it be able to keep up for nest 2-3 years.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2011)

Piyush said:


> look there will be always some performance difference between AMD and INTEL
> but IMO AMD beats the crap out of intel in Performance/price ratio
> 
> today u get i5 760 rig and tomorrow it will be obsolete
> ...




It doesn't beat the crap actually in the higher mid range. I would say i5 760 is as future proof as 1055t. i5 760 is a great performer in most apps and performs very very close in heavily multithreaded apps. Its even superior to 1055t in clock per clock execution.

*Op* here should for i5 2400 sb processor at around the price of an i5 760 which is a *LOT* future proof than all previous intel i5's and amd x6's.

Currently a 45k intel sandybridge rig is much more better than any amd rig that can fit in the budget.

Now most will point out that they will pair an athlon 2 x4  with a sub 4k 880mobo and add a fast card like 6870, 6970 or gtx570 or even a 6850cf. But i am highly against such config as the cpu will clearly be a huge bottleneck. In this scenario , spending a bit more and getting the midranged cpu's like previous gen i5's, amd x4's or x6's and current sb i5's(perfect choice) are highly recommended.

As things stand currently, amd will phase out its x6 processors and bulldozer(2-4) cores will be the sucessor and will compete with sandybridge cpu's. All of these qualify as good gaming cpu's but the latest architecture cpu's are more future proof.

So the conclusion is there should be a balance in performance between the cpu and gpu. A fast cpu + a weak gpu and vice versa is a bad choice.


----------



## logichost (Jan 17, 2011)

@vickybat
then either we should opt for intel snady bridge i5 2400 or should bur i5 760.
then will it be future proof , plz let me know


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't agree with Piyush. Firstly, IMO AMD doesn't beat up Intel, and secondly, whatever RIG OP gets, be it a i5 760, i7 980 or SB 2600K, it will be obsolete within a very few days. SB Proccy is newly released and have good OC'ing capability with lower power consumption, that's why it's recommended to him, but that doesn't mean it will not obsolete soon and frankly I don't believe in the term 'Future Proof' in case for any technical gadgets.
Thanks and Regards.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2011)

But we can relate the "*future proof*" term "*relatively*". Sandybridge cpu's are relatively more future proof than their predecessors and competition. Upcoming ivybridge will be more future proof related to sandybridge and so on.

@ logichost

i5 2400 will be perfect for you imo. Relatively futureproof as well.


----------



## logichost (Jan 17, 2011)

i do agree with you vickybat if i wont be able to buy 2500k then i will go for 2400+h67 cofig.
and its even better than amd's 1090t config.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2011)

@ vickybat and ithappy

look guys i never said that AMD beats intel in performance issue
i said it beats in performance/price ratio

for example
just make a 50k rig including each required component and see the table yourself

@logichost
see if u are ok with waiting a bit then u can go for SB config
and yes..the previous AMD rig will easily obey you for next couple of years


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2011)

Baba  u talking of comparison with 760 or 2400 in sub50k


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2011)

ok guys i think i figured it out what i was lacking

the thing is that upto certain budget AMD is the better option
and above "that" budget intel steps forward

now does it makes any sense?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2011)

^^ Yes piyush makes sense somewhat.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 17, 2011)

Piyush said:


> look guys i never said that AMD beats intel in performance issue
> i said it beats in performance/price ratio



not anymore. yes, last gen Core i3 & i5 6 series processors were overpriced but this time, AMD loose that too. maybe if X4 955 & above or X6 1090T retails for 6 & 9k than it makes sense, else spend little more & i5 2400 finishes them. 

what i feel is, i5 2400 is the chip i5 750 was in 2010. only that it didn't shipped with any graphics. so the Phenom II X4 line was enjoying. now, either AMD brings price down or they'r out of mainstream processor lineup.



Piyush said:


> for example
> just make a 50k rig including each required component and see the table yourself



a *balanced* gaming rig or workstation with SB will require 60k. can be done in 50k with Phenom II X4. its true.


----------



## logichost (Jan 20, 2011)

@jaskanwar singh

finally i am deciding about this:-

Intel® Core™ i5 2400 Processor @ 9.6K
Intel DH67BL @ 5.9k 
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
Sapphire HD6850 TOXIC @ 11.2k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.2k 
CM Elite 430 cabinet @ 2.5k.
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Intex 850 VA (@2200) or APC 650VA UPS @ 2.6k
I-ball MM Laser M99 Combo @650
altec lansing @1.5k

total near about 50k.

i thinking abt this after a lot of wandering over forums.
now, somebody plz tell is it a good config under 50k or i sould replace something.

and also tell what is the difference between toxic edition and simple saphire 6850.is it worth to buy a toxic edition instead of a simple 6850.

and i had to change my idea of overclocking cuz i cant buy buy a 2500k based rig under 50k.  but is this rig is future proof and i also heard that price of 2500k would be abt 10.5k, it means i can go for it cuz its turbo is upto 3.7ghz , which is worth extra 600 bucks spent on a 2400.

and i hav an another confusion regarding ram too, should i buy 1600mhz ram or 1300mhz.
will i see any performance improvement by adding 1600mhz instead of 1300mhz.
plz somebody clear my doubts.

and i think i hav selected cheap ups and power supply . plz tell me if these are ok or i should buy some other product.

how is Intex 850 VA (@2200) is it worth buying and how is FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.2k.

i still want to confirm there is any space for improvement 
so , guys plz suggest if anything of this rig must be replaced.


SOMEBODY PLZ REPLY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

toxic is overclocked version. get normal 6850 and oc it yourselves if you want.
you can look at 2500k. 
get 1333mhz. these boards support upto 1333.
do not get fsp saga II 500w with a bottom psu mounting cabinet. the saga has short eps12v cable and thus you will need an extension. i faced same problem.
get corsair vx450w @ 3.5k. get APC ups.
if you run out of budget get 500GB HDD for now but dont compromise on ups and psu.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

@logichost
yup jassy is right
u'll need an extension if u go for that cabinet+PSU combo

get a corsair
no worries


----------



## logichost (Jan 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> toxic is overclocked version. get normal 6850 and oc it yourselves if you want.
> you can look at 2500k.
> get 1333mhz. these boards support upto 1333.
> do not get fsp saga II 500w with a bottom psu mounting cabinet. the saga has short eps12v cable and thus you will need an extension. i faced same problem.
> ...




then is it fine to have a simple 6850 instead of toxic edition .
and will self overclocking be fine or not.
i heard that it must be done carefully and if it goes wrong it can harm the gpu.
plz tell me will it be ok to buy a simple 6850 then overclock it.

and plz suggest me a better looking cabinet too.
coolermaster or iball which one is better. and how much will it cost?.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 21, 2011)

->just watch videos over youtube to find out the best stable overclocked configuration card of the same version.just overclock by 20-30 mhz step by step and if no problem occurs then keep overclocking(only upto a limit).i think 850/1400(core/memory) mhz would be fine enough for 6850 to run stable. 
->cooler master usp100 is a good looking case.and gladiator 600 is still nice for it's price.
it does not matter which company you go with for a case.
just look for a case which is nicely build(mainly made of steel),have cable management holes(very necessary),good airflow,and can fit upto 10" cards easily.


----------



## logichost (Jan 21, 2011)

deep92 said:


> ->just watch videos over youtube to find out the best stable overclocked configuration card of the same version.just overclock by 20-30 mhz step by step and if no problem occurs then keep overclocking(only upto a limit).i think 850/1400(core/memory) mhz would be fine enough for 6850 to run stable.
> ->cooler master usp100 is a good looking case.and gladiator 600 is still nice for it's price.
> it does not matter which company you go with for a case.
> just look for a case which is nicely build(mainly made of steel),have cable management holes(very necessary),good airflow,and can fit upto 10" cards easily.



thanks buddy,
and also tell how are how are cabinets with built in power supply , i mean i can get one for about 5-6k ,are they good enough?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

^^ No don't ever do that. Good psu's are not bundled with them.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 21, 2011)

for around 6k a coolermaster elite 430 and a corsair vx450 will do cost you around 6200 for both.i never had an experience with i ball cabinets.you can also take a look at them,if there is any sturdy built from iball and can compete with elite 430 for it's price then you can take a look at those cabinets or else a nzxt gamma is always there.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

@ logichost

You can also go for coolermaster usp 100 @ 3k and a corsair vx450 @ 3.5k. Nzxt gamma will set you some 2k and is also a very good option for the price. Stay away from iball.


----------



## logichost (Jan 21, 2011)

deep92 said:


> for around 6k a coolermaster elite 430 and a corsair vx450 will do cost you around 6200 for both.i never had an experience with i ball cabinets.you can also take a look at them,if there is any sturdy built from iball and can compete with elite 430 for it's price then you can take a look at those cabinets or else a nzxt gamma is always there.



thanks for advice!!!!
i think elite 430 is good and worth its cost.



vickybat said:


> @ logichost
> 
> You can also go for coolermaster usp 100 @ 3k and a corsair vx450 @ 3.5k. Nzxt gamma will set you some 2k and is also a very good option for the price. Stay away from iball.



thanks!!!!
usp100 is tempting in looks
but i m with elite 430.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 21, 2011)

elite 430 would be good for you.


----------



## logichost (Jan 22, 2011)

ok plz somebody tell me efi bios and does Intel DH67BL support efi bios?
and what are the benefit of having an efi supporting bios?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

no intel one doesnt have efi bios. this bios is gui and mouse use allowed. so little more easy to excess options as this present in windows. if your board doesnt support it dont worry. you not going to oc and use bioses frequently.


----------



## logichost (Jan 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no intel one doesnt have efi bios. this bios is gui and mouse use allowed. so little more easy to excess options as this present in windows. if your board doesnt support it dont worry. you not going to oc and use bioses frequently.



ok and i dont need any efi bios , i think
 can somebody tell me any good psu that is cheaper than corsair one and can manage to provide clean power for nest 2-3 years.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 24, 2011)

Slight Modification ( Compromise on Hard Disk Space or Add your 1k for 1TB).

Intel® Core™ i5 2400 Processor @ 9.6K
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.7k
Sapphire HD6850 @ 10.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Corsair 450W @ 3.5k
CM Elite 430 cabinet @ 2.5k.
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Intex 1KvA @ 2.7k
I-ball MM Laser M99 Combo @650
altec lansing @1.6k

Total 49K

Prices are latest upto my knowledge


----------

